# Metropolis Ark and Number of Devices



## justabeginner (Nov 14, 2021)

I am looking into buying the Metropolis Ark (I and II) bundle. As I often use two machines (a laptop and a desktop), I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with this and if it permitted? Or if it is similar to the EastWest composer cloud with the single iLok activation license. 

Sorry for the silly question, couldn't find too much info elsewhere!


----------



## elliebean (Nov 14, 2021)

SINEplayer FAQ - Orchestral Tools Helpdesk


Where do I get SINEplayer, how do I install it and how to I download? see the SINEplayer Installation Guide. Does SINEplayer replace Kontakt? Can I continue to




orchestraltools.helpscoutdocs.com


----------



## justabeginner (Nov 14, 2021)

Whoops, I had been googling things specifically for Ark 1 and 2 so Icompletely missed that! Thanks a lot and sorry for the silly question😅


----------



## elliebean (Nov 14, 2021)

It's an understandable mistake and I was lazy because I was on my phone.


----------

